# So what is the difference between Alpine and AT boots?



## Delbert Grady (Oct 13, 2005)

Just curious, looking at 

http://www.backcountry.com/store/group/22/c1/s3/Alpine-Touring-Boots.html

and I noticed that most of the AT boots only have 3 buckles, one for the leg 2 for the foot. Whereas there are a few that look just like alpine boots with 4 buckles, 2 leg/2 foot. 

Personally, I spent all my money on beacon, shovel, probe, pack and probably won't be able to spring for Naxos and AT boots until next year. But unfortunately my alpine boots are killing me. They are simply brutal on my shins. I don't have any problems with my boots skiing normally, it seems to be the freeheel part that is the issue. I have Lange Banshees using the BCA trecker adapters on regular old alpine bindings. 

1. Is there anything I can do to alleviate my current problem.

2. Where can I get cheap AT boots  

Thanks Y'all


----------



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

what size shoe are you? i've got a pair of scarpa denali AT boots that are I think 9's, fit a 10 foot.. they are 3 years old.. used 5 times, have after market intuition foam liners.. like new.

I tele all the time and never use them.. if they sound like something you'd be interested in, maybe i could part with them.. call mike, 970 209 6452..


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

As for the difference b/n alpine and AT, the weight is the defining factor. Alpine boots weigh at least 30% more. Also ( and the reason your shins are killing you) the canting on your alpine boots force your leg forward unnaturally in your stride while touring. AT boots release the canting and allow you to stand more upright. Plus- you might have a pretty stiff Lange race boot, making it more brutal. 

The only sources I can think for a cheap place to buy AT stuff: www.telemark-pyrenees.com , and the Wilderness Exchange down in Denver occasionally carries last year's models.

If he's not interested in those Denalis, I am- what size is the shell? 28?


----------

